# Flesh Tearers army in a month



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok here goes, i have a 1500pt army to paint in a month plus get plenty of games in with the army to play test it for a tourny !!!!

Madness

So with a mega force plus extras paid for i now have to build and paint the force, so i'll keep abit of a journal for it and show people the progress of the army. The main focus is to paint an army that looks great and if i win a game or two then its a bonus :biggrin: 

I completed the HQ for the army a few weeks back and most of you have seen him in the painting forum but for those who haven't here he is....











When i paint armies i try to do a HQ or something as good and eye catching as it motivates me more, so now he is done i'll paint a squad of men then move on to another fun piece (tank or something)
So pics of the tactical squad to follow soon.


Warpath


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

that librarian looks amazing :shok: i wanna see this army its sounds like its gonna be amazing:biggrin:


----------



## jeppax (Jan 2, 2008)

i just hope you don't waste to mutch time on your regular guys because then it will might take more than a month to paint and assemble


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

That does look absolutely amazing. If you have the chance it would be nice to see the entire army when you are done.


----------



## leamn russ (Jan 5, 2008)

fair play man i tryed painting age's ago and ....well it didnt work my m8 paints i would say just under this standard but WOW!!


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

The above the waist part of the white robe looks like it could do with a little more shading and I'm a fan of drilling muzzle holes so maybe do that? The green eagle looks kinda odd imo and pulls attention away from the face.

Those things said you've done a great job on this miniature; the power armour, books, face, bone and base look superb.


----------



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

I agree that the green eagle throws the attention off however everything else looks great! AWESOME JOB!


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Amazing mini Warpath, I for one actually like the green eagle. It is something out of the ordinairy :wink:

And since nobody has said it yet, great work on the base as well!


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

thats flawless painting, absolutely awesome.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have to agree about the eagle. The rest of the mini is outstanding but the green of the eagle is really jarring to me.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I actually like the green eagle.

And yes, that is a great damn model!


----------



## homestar (Dec 1, 2007)

green eagle FTW! i dont know how you gonna paint an army like that in 1 month. you're a machine!


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

i like it a lot


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Keep up the great work! +Rep for you


----------

